# LOS ANGELES RPG GAME DAY this Saturday July 6th 10am-10pm at Game Empire



## Spinachcat (Jul 3, 2013)

[h=2]LOS ANGELES RPG GAME DAY this Saturday July 6th 10am-10pm at Game Empire[/h]Hey Crazy Kids! Who amongst thee liveth within 50 miles of the Rose Bowl?

The Pasadena D&D Meetup happens at the awesome Game Empire store in  Pasadena on the first Saturday of the month. This month I am running 2  Classic D&D events and a Stars Without Number event.  Another GM is  running THE HAUNTING, the most famous (or infamous) scenario for Call of  Cthulhu which is an amazing old school classic. If you have never  played CoC or played a 100 times, this is a great adventure. 

*Other events include D&D 5e, Living Forgotten Realms and Pathfinder Society.*  We usually draw about 40-50 players. The dice tossing starts at 10am  and the madness continues until they kick us out around 11pm. There are  lots of good chow spots nearby too. And the game store is awesome. 

Check out the Meetup Page here:
http://www.meetup.com/pasadena-dnd/

Game Empire
www.gameempirepasadena.com


Here are the blurbs for my OSR events:

Scenario Name: *MAUSOLEUM OF THE MOON WITCH*
Scenario Author: Robert Lionheart
Scenario Description: I write for Knockspell magazine and I will be  submitting this adventure as a tournament adventure for their next  issue. The ruleset is technically "Swords & Wizardry: White Box  Edition" which is a retroclone of the 1974 Original D&D rules, but  no experience with any RPG is necessary to enjoy this adventure. You  accidentally tripped a teleportation trap while looting an old keep and  now find yourself pitted against devious deathtraps conceived by a  ruthless witch who was once a tomb robber herself in ages past. The  sands of time are against you and shadows do macabre dances on the  walls. Light your torch, draw your sword and pray your strange gods will  protect your doomed souls. I will have pre-made characters ready. All  you need to bring is cunning, daring and a love of swords & sorcery.
Campaign: Homebrew
Character Level Range: Low Level Pregens
Game System: Classic Dungeons & Dragons
Start Time: 10 AM and 2:30 PM
Number of tables: 1
Number of players per table: 6
Judge name: ROBERT LIONHEART


Scenario Name: *PROMETHEUS: UNBOUND*
Scenario Author: Robert Lionheart & Ridley Scott
Scenario Description: Have you seen the movie Prometheus? It was last  year's pseudo-prequel to ALIEN. My adventure is a semi-sequel to  Prometheus, so there will be spoilers to the movie, but knowledge of the  movie isn't necessary to enjoy my adventure. You awake aboard a Yutani  spacecraft approaching the moon LV-223, chasing down a lunatic notion  that all life on Earth was engineered by an alien race. Each of you has a  mission and maybe an agenda as well. What will you find? What will find  you? How will you survive? This adventure has heavy roleplaying,  investigation, drama and perhaps wild and horrific violence. No  experience with any RPG is necessary to enjoy this adventure. I will  have pre-made characters ready. All you need to bring is cunning, daring  and a love of horror and science fiction.
Campaign: Homebrew
Character Level Range: Low Level Pregens
Game System: Stars Without Number
Start Time: 7 PM
Number of tables: 1
Number of players per table: 6
Judge name: ROBERT LIONHEART

If you have any questions about the Meetup this Saturday, questions  about Game Empire or questions about my events, please post away and I  will definitely be checking in on this thread. Thank you!


----------

